# Massage Therapy



## Lisa (Jan 2, 2006)

I have had some chronic pain in my left rib area for well over a year now, maybe even longer.  Old injury that I probably never let heal properly.  It is aggrevated when I grapple and darn near makes me jump out of my skin when someone side mounts me and applies pressure on my ribs.  I have been going to the chiropractor, gave it time to heal etc. and nothing seemed to help.

I started some massage therapy at the recommendation of my doctor.  He said he could feel my anterior and posterior serratus muscle was tense and upon palpation was very tender.

I have had three treatments and I must say, I haven't felt this good in a long while.  The pain has subsided substantially and I am no longer waking up in pain in the morning. 

Anyone else have good or bad experiences with massage therapy?  How often do you go?  Do you use it for injury only or as part of your overall healthy routine.  I am thinking of making it a part of my routine, maybe once a month or so to get the knots out.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 2, 2006)

I had a situation that was almost identical to yours, the only difference is the injury was in my neck. I went to a chiropractor I knew and trusted and she tried to work the problem out a couple of times without success. A friend suggested I give massage therapy a try. I was a bit skeptical but at that point I was getting pretty desperate so I went. The results were amazing. One 45 minute session did the trick. I went back two weeks later for a 30 minute follow-up and haven't had any problems since. Healing hands, I swear. I'm such a big believer of it now that I hang an advertisement for the place in my school so if any of my students get twisted up wrong they'll know just where to go. It's good stuff, no doubt about it.


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 2, 2006)

Lisa - What you probably had was some scar tissue there which is just the chiro didn't help.  My mom has a similar problem with her shoulder and goes to a chiro that does adjustments and does massage therapy it does great things for her.....


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 2, 2006)

Just out of curiousity, what was the initial injury?

I have had massage and found it very relaxing (duh!) and it definetely helped with a couple of issues I had at the time.

If you've got the money go for it, if nothing else, it's relaxing.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 2, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity, what was the initial injury?
> 
> I have had massage and found it very relaxing (duh!) and it definetely helped with a couple of issues I had at the time.
> 
> If you've got the money go for it, if nothing else, it's relaxing.



Bruised rib and intracostal strain.  Didn't realise the rib was bruised initially.  The stupid thing is I didn't listen to my body and tried to keep working it out.  Has become chronic and this massage therapy has been the most relief I have felt in a long time.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jan 2, 2006)

I had an old shoulder injury from a previous instructor and it bugged me for quite a while.  Technically there was nothing medically "wrong" with it but it was stilll a major annoyance.   A couple of visits to a incredibly talented massage therapist (one whom most of my BJJ club uses) and it is like the original injury never occured.


----------

